# TS3: Kann keine Server oder Channel Gruppen erstellen/editieren



## RubenPlinius (25. Mai 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe nun das erste mal in meinem leben einen ts3 server gemietet, aber so ganz blicke ich nicht durch

ich versuche die server gruppen zu editieren (da ich etwas einstellen möchte, damit ich eine gruppe zwischen "admin" und "normal" habe)
eine neue gruppe, bzw deren namen kann ich erstellen
wenn ich aber die rechte editieren will erhalte ich jedes mal:

*insufficient permission modify power*

woran kann das liegen bzw was mache ich falsch?
kann es sein weil ich mich selber auch der channel admin gruppe zugewiesen habe?
was sind die "typischen" fehlerquellen?
bzw wie funktioniert es ganz genau für den aktuellen client? (ich habe nur bebilderte anleitungen für ältere client versionen gefunden, die so nicht mehr mit der live version übereinstimmen)

ich danke euch herzlich


----------



## Laxera (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe die selbe Frage (und damit auch das selbe Problem), nachdem heute unser Admin (nicht der Besitzer des Servers der auch gleichzeitig noch Admin ist) sein "Amt" aufgegeben hat (nachdem er angehalten wurde doch auch die User zu hören bzw. bevor er allen die den SA-Status haben - ausser sich selbst und dem Server-Besitzer - diesen Status entzieht) und er mich (weil ich unter denen war die sich beschwert haben) zum neuen Admin an seiner Stelle gemacht hat.

Deshalb muss ich jetzt:

A) Das Rechte-System überarbeiten und neue Server-Gruppen setzen (was vom Server aus aber geblockt wird!)

Die (neuen und auch die alten wegen übersicht) Server-Gruppen währen:

1. Super-Admin (der Besitzer und evtl. noch ein anderer!)
2. Admins (wenige, vor allen niemand der dauernd Spass-Kicks etc. macht - sollen dafür sorgen das Mobbing etc. nicht mehr stattfindet!)
3. Super-Moderatoren (Rechte hier: Alles Kicken bzw. Bannen zu können was niedriger ist als er selbst und soll Moderatoren ernennen können - Gegenseitiges nehmen der Rechte ist nicht gestattet bzw. soll nicht möglich sein, genauso wenig wie das kicken eines anderen S-Mods oder (Super-)Amins, das Verschieben von Gästen bis zum Super-Admin soll mit diesem Status möglich sein)
4. Moderatoren (der Status für alle "alten Hasen" des Servers - sollen sich nicht Gegenseitig Kicken können und auch nichts kicken können das höher ist als sie selbst - das verschieben soll jedoch möglich sein (ausser Super-Mod aufwärts))
5. Normalos (der Status für alle Mitglieder auf dem Server welche keine Mods, S-Mods oder (S-)Admins sind - das verschieben von anderen Normalos sollte möglich sein, jedoch nicht von Moderatoren und höher, keine Kickrechte (ausser zum Kicken/Bannen von Gästen))
6. Gueste (Eintritts-Status - wie jetzt auch schon)

 Ausgrenzung und Mobbing verhindern

C) Sehen was sonst noch so am Server nicht stimmt (momentan sonst alles in Butter!)

mfg LAX
ps: Die Auflistung ist für mich (aber auch für andere die vll auch das Problem haben und vll sich auch nach ner vernünftigen Abstufung umsehen)


----------



## SchweizerBier (6. Dezember 2011)

okey Leute... ich mach euch beiden ein Angebot da glaube ich eurem Problem noch nicht geholfen worden ist und ich eine begrenze ahnung habe, kommt auf mein ts3, und dann besprechen wir da mal eure Probleme gemeinsam. ich denke ich kann euch da bestimmt irgendwie helfen wenn noch Unklarheiten da sind, oder neue aufgetreten sind....

Grüsse aus der schweiz



78.47.217.251:8998
kein PW


sucht mich auf dem ts, der: optik 3.0


----------

